# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  مسٌ من } ج ـنون ،.

## للدموع إحساس

*منذ فترة ليست بـ القصيرة أبداً ،.*
*أوصدت أبوآب نزفي ،.*
*إلى الـآ ع ـودة ،.*
*لكن صوت الج ـنون بـ دوآخ ـلي ،.*
*أبى إلـآ فتح ـهآ ،.*
*<~ ،.*

*،،، {*
*يتفنن بـ رسم ملآمح الـ غ ـرور ،.*
*ع ـلى تضآريس وج ـهه البآئس ،.*
*لـ يـ خ ـفي ح ـزنة المتآكبد ،.*
*متنآسياً ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*أن مرآة ع ـينه ترفض الـ ح ـوآج ـز ،.*
*و تفضـ ح خ ـوفه من القآدم ،.**،،، {*
*يلتف ح ـول نفسه ،.*
*لـ يـ ع ـصر ألمه في ح ـضن ظلآمه الـ ج ـآمح ،.*
*مُـ ع ـتقداً ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*أنني بلهآء مثل يأسه القآتل ،.*
*دون أن يُدرك أنني أقرأه ،.*
*كمآ تقرأ الأنثى رج ـلٌ ج ـآهل ،.**} ،،،* 
*يُطلق دُخ ـآن سـ ج ـآئرة ،.*
*في مـ ح ـآولة لـ مـ ح ـو أثآر الوج ـع من زفرآته ،.*
*لـ تنبـ ع ـث خ ـلآلهآ ،.*
*روآئـ ح الإح ـتلآل من كيآنه الـ غ ـآضب ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*يظن أنني ع ـآج ـزة ،.*
*ع ـن تمييز رآئـ ح ـة الألم الـ ع ـآلقه ،.*
*ح ـتى بـ أنفآسه ،.**،،،{* 
*أفق يآ سيدي ،.*
*فـ لست أُنثآك السآذج ـه ،.*
*و أع ـي ج ـيداً ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*أنك رج ـلٌ بآئس ،.*

*^*
*^*
*^**< ~ ،.* 
*سـ أع ـووود ،.*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

انه أعظم من الجنون ..!!

بنتظار عودتكِ ..

كل المودة

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> *و ع ـليكم السلـآم و الرح ـمة من الله و الرضوآن ،.*
> 
> انه أعظم من الجنون ..!!
> 
>  
> بنتظار عودتكِ ..
> 
> كل المودة



 *شبكة النآصرة ،.*
*هطول أنح ـني بـ فخ ـر أمآمه ،.*
*و ح ـرفاً أخ ـشع صدقاً ع ـند أرتسآمه ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً لـ تنويرك متصفح ـي ،.*
*لـآ ع ــــدم ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## دموووع الوله

منحنياً أمامي كـ طفلاً ينتظر قبلة 
و علامات الحزن باديةً على وجهه 
محاولاً أن يخفي حزنه بـ طيف ابتسامة 
ألا ترى يا سيدي بأنني أحفظ كل ملامحك 
فلا تحاول حتى أن تخفي شقاء عينيك 
فسوف أكتشف مكنوناتك 

للدموع إحساس 
فعلاً هو جنونٌ من نوعٍ آخر 
حرفٌ رائع 
سعيدةٌ أن مررتُ من هنا 
دمتِ بخير

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*مس من جنون* 

*رائــــع جداً راقني تقبلي انحنائي لمسك بجنون* 
*دموع تحياتي من الوريد*
*ولك سلام ابيض..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> منحنياً أمامي كـ طفلاً ينتظر قبلة 
> 
> و علامات الحزن باديةً على وجهه 
> محاولاً أن يخفي حزنه بـ طيف ابتسامة 
> ألا ترى يا سيدي بأنني أحفظ كل ملامحك 
> فلا تحاول حتى أن تخفي شقاء عينيك 
> فسوف أكتشف مكنوناتك 
> 
> للدموع إحساس 
> ...





*لـآ روع ـة هنآ ..!*
*سوى ،.* 
*روع ـة تلك الروح التي تسكن ج ـنبيكِ ،.*
*دموووع ،.*
*تح ـية طُهر أبع ـثهآ لـ مقآمكم ،.*
*و شكراً ضخ ـمة ترتسم في أفقكِ ،.*
*لـآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *مس من جنون* 
> 
> 
> *رائــــع جداً راقني تقبلي انحنائي لمسك بجنون* 
> *دموع تحياتي من الوريد*
> 
> *ولك سلام ابيض..*







*غ ـبآر الملـآئكة ،.*
*أنح ـنآئةٌ خج ـلة ،.*
*أمآم روع ـة الروح التي تسكنكِ ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً لـ ج ـميل توقفكِ ،.*
*و شموخ بصمتكِ ،.*
*و لكِ سـلـآم أخ ـضر << مثلمآ كآن يقول أح ـدهم ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يـآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## نُون

كدنا الغرقَ بعواصمِ الجنون , فالتقطنا الجِنُ قبل الإنس ! 
المَسُّ الذي أصابكِ هنا عقيمٌ لا يَقوى هوَ على توليدِ العطفِ منهـ ..
و مَشبوهـٌ بلا حد لا يستطيعُ هوَ الإنتهاءَ من شكوكهـُ حولكِ .. 
يَكادُ أن يَعُظّ أناملَ همسكِ إن لم ترتكبهُ الشهوة بإلتهامها لأنكِ و ببساطهـ > أُنثاهُ المستحيلة < 

*




يُطلق دُخ ـآن سـ ج ـآئرة ،.
في مـ ح ـآولة لـ مـ ح ـو أثآر الوج ـع من زفرآته ،.



*



> *لـ تنبـ ع ـث خ ـلآلهآ ،.*
> *روآئـ ح الإح ـتلآل من كيآنه الـ غ ـآضب ،.*




*للهِ درُها تكادُ الفتكَ بنا !*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> يسلمووووووووووو



 *شكراً ج ـزيلاً لكِ ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> كدنا الغرقَ بعواصمِ الجنون , فالتقطنا الجِنُ قبل الإنس !
> 
> 
> المَسُّ الذي أصابكِ هنا عقيمٌ لا يَقوى هوَ على توليدِ العطفِ منهـ ..
> و مَشبوهـٌ بلا حد لا يستطيعُ هوَ الإنتهاءَ من شكوكهـُ حولكِ ..
> 
> يَكادُ أن يَعُظّ أناملَ همسكِ إن لم ترتكبهُ الشهوة بإلتهامها لأنكِ و ببساطهـ > أُنثاهُ المستحيلة <
> 
> 
> ...



 
* صمتٌ ،.*
*خ ـشوع ،.*
*و إح ـتضآر لـ الح ـروف ،.*
*كُلي رج ـآءً أن لـآ أُع ـدم ذآك الح ـضور ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*إنح ـنآئة خ ـآضع ـة ،.*
*في مح ـرآب بوح ـكِ ،.*
*و كفى ،.*
*برآءة ،.*
*بـ أكثر من الإمتنآن لكِ ،.*
*شكراً بح ـج ـم المج ـرآت ،.*
*لـآع ــــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*}،،**،* 
*مسـآء يـ ع ـج بـ الأنفآس ،.*
*و يـ ح ـتدم فيه الصرآع ،.*
*بين الـ غ ـرور و الأنآنية ،.*
*أقف مكتوفة الأيدي ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*أ يـ ع ـقل أن ح ـلمي ،.*
*قبل أن يبدأ ..!*
*أنتهى ..!*
*،،، {* 
*يُطوقوهآ بـ ح ـبآل الطهر و الـ ع ـفه ،.*
*و تلتف ح ـوله بـ لهفه ،.*
*لـ يـ ج ـتمـ ع ـآن مـ ع ـاً ،.*
*تـ ح ـت ج ـنون الهوى ،.*
*متنـآسيآن ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*أن أنآنيته و غ ـروره ،.*
*أكبر لآ بل و أقوى ،.*
*،،، {* 
*ليآلي و أيآم ،.*
*مضت و هم بـ إنتظآر ،.*
*أخ ـآف أن أصـ ح ـو ،.*
*ع ـلى رمآد الشوق ،.*
*لـ ع ـشآق هذآ الزمآن ،.*
*يُرع ـبني تصور الـ ح ـآل ،.*
*تُرى هل سـ أع ـود ..!*
*<~ ،.*
*بـ برآءة أيآمي قبل ،.*
*ذآك الـ ع ـنآق ..!*
*^*
*^*
*^**<~ ،.*
*و سـ أع ـووود ،.*

----------


## نبراس،،،

رائع جدا
هو انسييااا ب حرفكم 
ودقة تشبيهكم 
اعجبني بوحكم كثييرا
دمتم بخيير

وسأعوود

----------


## طائر أيلول

*تبقى الأحاسيس ...ومكنونات هذه الأحرف هي السلاح الأخير الذي نملك في زمن الحروب العاطفية...*

*نبني أحلامٌ ومدنٌ....علنا نعيش بسلام....أو حتى في كنف الضوضاء ننام*

*مررت هنا لأن  أحرفكِ أستوقفتني (للدموع إحساس) ولأنكِ مثلي غبتي طويلاً فكان واجب علي أن أسلام عليكِ*
*مساءكِ طهراً مخلد.......*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> رائع جدا
> 
> هو انسييااا ب حرفكم 
> ودقة تشبيهكم 
> اعجبني بوحكم كثييرا
> دمتم بخيير
> 
> 
> وسأعوود




*الروع ـة و كل الروع ـة ،.*
*تكمن في طُهر أروآح ـكم ،.*
*قُ ـمي ،.*
*إنح ـنآئة خ ـج ـلة ،.*
*أمآم ج ـميل بوح ـكم ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً لـ توقفكم ،.*
*و ع ـذوبة أح ـرفكم ،.*
*تح ـية إج ـلآل ،.*
*أبع ـثهآ لـ مقآمكم ،.*
*لـآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *تبقى الأحاسيس ...ومكنونات هذه الأحرف هي السلاح الأخير الذي نملك في زمن الحروب العاطفية...*
> 
> 
> 
> *نبني أحلامٌ ومدنٌ....علنا نعيش بسلام....أو حتى في كنف الضوضاء ننام*
> 
> *مررت هنا لأن أحرفكِ أستوقفتني (للدموع إحساس) ولأنكِ مثلي غبتي طويلاً فكان واجب علي أن أسلام عليكِ*
> 
> *مساءكِ طهراً مخلد.......*



 
*طآئر أيلول ،.*
*و إح ـسآس يفوق كل الشع ـور ،.*
*أُقسم أنني أفتقد بصمتك الشآمخ ـة ،.*
*و أتوق لـ مع ـنآقة أح ـرفك الخ ـلآبة ،.*
*لن أُبدي شكري لك ،.*
*قبل أن أبديه لـ تلك الح ـروف ،.*
*التي ج ـلبتك لي من أقصى الغ ـيآب ،.*
*طآئري الح ـسآس ،.*
*شُكراً ج ـزيلاً لك ،.*
*وددت فقط أن أنوه ،.*
*أنني أبديت السلآم لك أولاً منذ فترة ،.*
*ح ـيث أستوقفتني ح ـروفك المستطرة في ،.*
*أدخ ـل هنآ و ع ـبر ع ـمآ في قلبك ،.*
*و إليك إقتبآس من المشآركة ،.*
 :cool: 



> *قلمي أرجوك قل لأحزاني...........أن تنزاح قليلاً عن أناملي فالتعب ولوهن قد أعياني*
> 
> 
> 
> *فجعل الحزن فراشي منهُ احاول النهوض لأستعيد قواي المنهارة*



 





> *طـآئر أيلولـ ،،،*








> *لـآ تنـ ح ـنيـ أمـآمـ سنـ قلمكـ طـآلبـاً ،،،*
> 
> *فقط ،،*
> *وجههـ أنتـ كيفمـآ تشـآء ،،،*
> *ع ـلى فكرة أشتقنـآ لـ التـ ح ـليقـ ،،،*
> *فيـ سمـآء بوح ـكـ الـ خ ـلـآبـ ،،،*
> *لكـ أع ـذبـ التـ ح ـآيـآ ،،،*







> *للدموع إح ـسـآسـ ،،،*





*و مـ ع ذآلك ،.*

*أقف لـ مقدمك إج ـلالً و تع ـظيم ،.*
*لـ أُبدي لـ شخ ـصك الرآئع،.*
*شكري الع ـميق ،.*
*لـآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

،،، {
*تغ ـتآلني الذنوب ،.*
*و ترتكبني خ ـطآيآ الج ـنون ،.*
*فقط ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*ع ـندمآ تزورني أطيآفك ،.*
*في ح ـلم مشبوهـ ،.* 
*،،، {* 
*تح ـتلني رغ ـبة في الأنصهآر ،.*
*ثم الأح ـتضآر و الأح ـتضآر و الأح ـتضآر ،.*
*أثر ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*الوقوع في الج ـرم المشهود ،.**} ،،،* 
*يتلـآع ـب بي الح ـنين ،.*
*لـ طيشي المـ ع ـهود ،.*
*و أرنو ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*لـ ممآرسة ج ـنون طيشي ،.*
*دون قيود ،.**<~ ،.*
*ع ـآشقة تهج ـر**،.*
*ليس إلـآ ،.**و سـ أع ـووود ،.*

----------


## نُون

أنّى لكِ مَثل هذا الجنون ؟ ..
افتتانُ قُراءكِ بكِ ماجاء من عبث !
حقاً ..بكِ مسٌ ، و مسٌ بغنى عنِ العلاج ..

بانتظار المزيد ! المذهل .

----------


## لحن الخلود

_ليس لي الحق لامتدح ما قرأت لان شهادتي به مجروحه_
_ولكن لي الحق بإن اقرأه واقرأه واطيل البقاء هنا..._
_انا من المعجبين بما تخطه اناملك الذهبية من روائع_
_عزيزتي اقبليني زائره واهيه تطيل الوقوف بمتصفحك الرائع_
_اعجبني ما قرأته هنا واسجل اعجابي به_
_ تقبلي مروري اختك لحن_

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> أنّى لكِ مَثل هذا الجنون ؟ ..
> 
> افتتانُ قُراءكِ بكِ ماجاء من عبث !
> حقاً ..بكِ مسٌ ، و مسٌ بغنى عنِ العلاج ..
> 
> 
> بانتظار المزيد ! المذهل .




 
*لستُ أدري ،.*
*من أي فوهة تفج ـر الج ـنون بـ دوآخ ـلي ..!*
*و أج ـهل صدقاً ،.*
*إلى أين سـ يصل بي ..!*
*برآءة ،.*
*بصمتكِ الفريدة ،.*
*شرف لي ،.*
*لـ ذآلك لـآ تح ـرميني سع ـآدة إلتقآئكِ ،.*
*و أع ـذري تقصيري مع ـكِ ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً لكِ ،.*
*لـآع ــــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> _ليس لي الحق لامتدح ما قرأت لان شهادتي به مجروحه_
> _ولكن لي الحق بإن اقرأه واقرأه واطيل البقاء هنا..._
> _انا من المعجبين بما تخطه اناملك الذهبية من روائع_
> _عزيزتي اقبليني زائره واهيه تطيل الوقوف بمتصفحك الرائع_
> _اعجبني ما قرأته هنا واسجل اعجابي به_
> _تقبلي مروري اختك لحن_



 
*و لي الح ـق و كل الح ـق ،.*
*أن أرسم الفخ ـر بح ـضوركِ ع ـلى ورقي ،.*
*و أترآقص أختيآلـاً بـ مقدمكِ ،.*
*لح ـن الخ ـلود ،.*
*أقبلكِ لح ـن خ ـآلد يع ـزف الج ـمآل ،.*
*و يملئ أرج ـآئي دفئاً و أمآن ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلـاً لـ توقفكِ ،.*
*كُلي أمتنآن لـ روع ـة مآنثرته أنآملكِ ،.*
*لـآع ــــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {
دوآر ،.*
*لـآ بل ،.*
*غ ـثيآن ،.
أخ ـتنآق ،.*
*و ،.*
*أح ـتبآس لـ الـأنفآس ،.*
*يقتل الـإح ـسآس ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*بـ ج ـوف أنثآك المقيدة ،.*
*بـ أغ ـلآل هوآك ،.*
*،،، {*
*مسآح ـة فآرغ ـه ،.*
*في أح ـشآئهآ قآبـ ع ـة ،.*
*و دمـ ع ـة منسدله ،.*
*من مـ ح ـآج ـر أع ـينهآ الذآبله ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*تنـ ع ـآك يآ رج ـل الح ـلم الذآبل ،.*
*ع ـلى ضفآف أج ـفآنهآ ،.**}،،،* 
*تـ ع ـتنق أح ـزآنهآ ،.*
*و تزفر أنـآتهآ ،.*
*تتقوقـ ع في أشـ ج ـآنهآ ،.*
*منتظرة ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*يدك تمتد لـ تنتشلهآ ،.*
*من قـ ع ـر ح ـرمآنهآ ،.**،،، {*
*تُرى هل من إلتفآتة منك ..!*
*إلى طهر قلبهآ ،.*
*و نقآء أدمـ ع ـهآ ،.*
*^*
*^*
*^**<~ ،.*
*سـ أع ـووود ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،{*
*الشوق ..!*
*وآهـ يآح ـر الشوق في صدري ،.* 
*،،، {*
*أتوق لـ مع ـآنقة ،.*
*تفآصيل ذآك المسآء ،.*
*و أح ـتسآئك ،.*
*كوباً يفيض إح ـسآس ،.*
*أبح ـث ع ـن ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*الغ ـرق في دوآمة ،.*
*هوآك ،.* 
*،،، {*
*أح ـتآج أن أتبع ـثر ،.*
*ع ـلى أرصفة شوقك ،.*
*و أفرشهآ ج ـنون ح ـبي ،.*
*لـ تج ـمع ـني إليك ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*و أنتهي فيك ،.**} ،،،* 
*أهوى طع ـم الـأغ ـمآء ،.*
*بين يديك ،.*
*و أبح ـث ع ـن أنفسآك ،.*
*لح ـظه أفيق ،.*
*فقط ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*ح ـتى أتنفسك ع ـشقاً ،.*
*لـآ ينضب ،.**،،، {*
*الح ـنين ..!*
*و آهـ يمه من الح ـنين ،.*

*^*
*^*
*^*
*<~ ،.*
*و سـ أع ـووود ،.*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*وتبقى الحروف بها*
*مـسٌ منـ الجنونـ ..*
*تنثر من حولها فواحات بعبق السنينـ*
*وتستصرخ العبارآتـ عجزاً كيف تصف هذآ المـس ؟!*
*~ للدموع إحساس ~*
*تتزاحمـ الكلماتـ بدااخلي*
*تتصارع لتهفو لجنونكـِ الكبير ..*
*لوحة رائعة لازالت تكتملـ*
*اشعلـي قناديل الجنون بدآخلي ؛؛*
*ولتجعيلها ترانيمـ موسيقية*
*تعزفينها علينآ*
*متى جاء المس ؟ وانسدل الظلامـ ؟!*
*مودتـي بباقات حبي وتقديري لكِ*
*صدووووووفه*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *،،،{*
> *الشوق ..!*
> *وآهـ يآح ـر الشوق في صدري ،.* 
> *،،، {*
> *أتوق لـ مع ـآنقة ،.*
> *تفآصيل ذآك المسآء ،.*
> *و أح ـتسآئك ،.*
> *كوباً يفيض إح ـسآس ،.*
> *أبح ـث ع ـن ،.*
> ...



 
*في قممة الابدااع... خييال فااق الخييال*
*وكلماات اوقفتني كثييرا لأتامل فييهااا وفي خفااياااهااا*

*اعذرييني خييه ولكن هذا هو الجنوون بعييه* 
*وقد رااق لي ذاالك* 
*اجدتي في ابراااز مطلق المشااعر ولكن بجنوون يهوااه* 
*كل من ذااق طعم هذا الجنوون*
*انتظر بشووق لبقاايا مس هذا الجنوون* 
*صدقا اذهلتني هذه الكلمات* 
*كووني بخيير*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *وتبقى الحروف بها*
> 
> *مـسٌ منـ الجنونـ ..*
> *تنثر من حولها فواحات بعبق السنينـ*
> *وتستصرخ العبارآتـ عجزاً كيف تصف هذآ المـس ؟!*
> *~ للدموع إحساس ~*
> *تتزاحمـ الكلماتـ بدااخلي*
> *تتصارع لتهفو لجنونكـِ الكبير ..*
> *لوحة رائعة لازالت تكتملـ*
> ...



 
*لـآ زآل صوت الج ـنون بـ دوآخ ـلي ،.*
*يضُج و يشتع ـل ،.*
* و تتصآع ـد بـ ع ـنف ح ـدته ،.*
*و لست أدري مآ نهآيته ،.*
*أملي أن تنتهي نوبة ج ـنوني ،.*
*بـ الخ ـير ،.*
*صدوفه ،.*
*ممتنتاً لـ توهج أح ـرفكِ المستطرة ،.*
*و إطلـآلتكِ السآح ـرة ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلـاً لكِ ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *في قممة الابدااع... خييال فااق الخييال*
> *وكلماات اوقفتني كثييرا لأتامل فييهااا وفي خفااياااهااا*
> 
> *اعذرييني خييه ولكن هذا هو الجنوون بعييه* 
> 
> *وقد رااق لي ذاالك* 
> *اجدتي في ابراااز مطلق المشااعر ولكن بجنوون يهوااه* 
> *كل من ذااق طعم هذا الجنوون*
> *انتظر بشووق لبقاايا مس هذا الجنوون* 
> ...




 
*قُ ـمي ،.*
*خ ـج ـلة أنآ من ج ـميل ثنآئك ،.*
*و أع ـي ج ـيداً ،.*
*أن ح ـروفك تلك تكُبرني ،.*
*شموخ ـاً و وقآر ،.*
*لـآ زلت أتخ ـطى دروب الـأبدآع ،.*
*و أتع ـلم منكم سح ـر ذآك المنهآج ،.*
*ج ـزيل شكري و إمتنآني ،.*
*و أع ـلم أنه عآج ـز ،.*
*بل و ق ـآصر ج ـداً ع ـن إيفآئك ح ـقك ،.*
*و لـ تع ـلم أنني ،.*
*أسع ـد ج ـداً بـ إطلـآلتك ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## نبراس،،،

سأعوود

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*طُهر ،.**} ،،،* 
*أتشهى إستنشآق روآئح أح ـضآنك ،.*
*و إستيطآن أح ـشآئك ،.*
*أ و تع ـلم لم ـآ ..!*
*<~ ،.*
*أح ـتآج أن أغ ـفو ،.*
*في أمآن أوطآنك ،.**،،، {*
*ألثم ج ـبين الطهر قُبلـاً  ،.*
*و أتقلب ع ـلى فرآش الع ـشق طفلةً ،.*
*فقط ح ـتى ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*أُسدل الج ـفن قريرةً ،.* 
*،،، {*
*أهيم في ع ـوآلم ج ـفنيه ،.*
*و أتوهـ في مُقلتيه ،.*
*أضيـ ع ،.*
*أخ ـتفي ،.*
*و سـ تج ـدوني ح ـتماً قآبـ ع ـة ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*بين ضلع ـيه ،.* 
*رفقاً بي ،.*
*لـأنني فقط ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*طفلة بين يديك ،.**و سـ أع ـووود ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> سأعوود



 

*بـ إنتظآرك أكون ،.*
**
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *طُهر ،.*
> *هي انتِ* 
> *} ،،،* 
> *أتشهى إستنشآق روآئح أح ـضآنك ،.*
> *و إستيطآن أح ـشآئك ،.*
> *أ و تع ـلم لم ـآ ..!*
> *<~ ،.*
> *أح ـتآج أن أغ ـفو ،.*
> *في أمآن أوطآنك ،.* 
> ...



دمتم في السماء صعوود
و ... سنعوود

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *طُهر ،.
> هي انتِ*



*شكراً ج ـزيلـاً لك أخ ـي الكريم ،.*
 :in_love:  :in_love: 
*كُل الطهر يكمن في نفوسكم أنتم ،.* 




> *اردت ان اجاري هذه الكلمااات بمثلهااا ولكن هيهاااات*
> *فعقلي وفقلمي اعجز من ان يُتقت هذا التصوور* 
> *وهذا لخيااال البديييع*



*بل أنت و ع ـقلك أقدر ع ـلى رسم الـآروع و الـأج ـمل دآئماً ،.*
*لستُ بـ غ ـآفلة ع ـن روآئـع مآ تنثره ،.*
*لكن وقتي اللئيم يسرقني من وضع بصمتي هنآك ،.*
*لكنني أبقى ،.*
*متآبع ـة ،.* 




> *امنييه ان لا يتنهي مس هذا الجنوون 
> وكل ذالك لكي نعووود*



*مآدآم هنآك من يُح ـيي هذة الصفح ـة بـ توآج ـده،.*
*إذن ،.*
*بـ دفء أح ـرفة ،.*
*سـ يستمر الج ـنون ،.* 




> دمتم في السماء صعوود
> و ... سنعوود



 *ودمت نج ـماً لـآمع ـاً في سمآء بوح ـي ،.*
*ق ـمي ،.*
*بـ أكثر من الـإمتنآن ،.*
*لك ،.*
*الورد و الريح ـآن ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*نومي ،.* 
*،،،{*
*أ وتع ـرف يآ سيدي ،.*
*لمآ أع ـشق لح ـظآت أسترسآلي في النوم ..!*
 
*<~ ،.
فقط ..~
ح ـتى أشد ترح ـآلي لع ـينيك .،
وأح ـطه بين يديك .،
فقط ..~
ح ـتى أُح ـطم قيود خ ـج ـلي .،
و أغ ـير مفآهيم الخ ـلق ح ـولك .،*
*و مفآهيمك ح ـولي ،.
فقط ..~
ح ـتى أرآك كمآ أريد .،
وأشع ـر بك كمآ أريد .،
فقط ..~
ح ـتى أمآرس أنآنيتي المصلوبه ع ـلى أع ـتآب المح ـيطين بك .،
وأتملك لح ـظآتي مع ـك .،
و أملُكك ،.*
*فقط ..~
ح ـتى تكون لي وح ـدي .،
دوناً ع ـن كل من ح ـولك .،*
*و أكون لك ،.
فقط ..~
ح ـتى أثور ،. أهدأ ،.
أصرخ .، أبكي .، أضح ـك .،
مع ـك وفيك ولك ،.
فقط ..~
ح ـتى أُقيم مرآسيم ع ـشقي  .،
وأح ـتفل بوج ـودك مع ـي.،
فقط ..~
ح ـتى يمن الله ع ـليّ بوصلك .،
ويرزقني طهر روح ـك .،
فقط ..~
ح ـتى تع ـلم ..!
كم وكم وكم .....!
أشتآقك .،
وأح ـن إليك .،
وأمقت كل شيء دونك ..~*
*<~ ،.
ح ـتى وإن كآن كل ذآلك ،.*
*مج ـرد ح ـلماً ع ـآبث ،.*
* يذآع ـب أج ـفآني  ،.*

*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*<~ ،.*
*و سـ أع ـووود ،.*

----------


## looovely

*  رااااائع ماخطتهُ أناملك..** تتراقص كلماتك الرائعة لتنسج أجمل الأحاسيس**  حس راااائع..واسلوب جميل في رسم الكلمات..صدقاً*
* راااق لي كثيراً ذلك الجنون الذي تحدثتيه..*
*ابداع نتعطش له*
* كل الشُكر لكِ..* 
* دمتِ في حفظ الله ورعايته*
*مـح ـبتي وموووودتـي*

----------


## فرح

هنا انا توقفت ..واطلت المكووووث 
جذبتني حروووفك غاااليتي ياكل لحساااس 
فوجئت بكلماااات تشابه الموسيقى الهادئه 
قرات دفء مشاااعرك 
بجد اعجبني الابحااار بين معزوووفتك 
كلمااات تدخل القلب بدون استئذاااان
غاااليتي ..دمتِ ودااام ابداااع وتميز قلمك الراااقي
تقبلي تحياااتي ومودتـــــي..

----------


## نبراس،،،

بالفعل كلماات لها نبض حيي
واحااسيس مفعمه 
ودووق رفييع
هكذا عرفنا  نور ــ واحسااس 
دمتم وداام نزف قلمكم 
وحتما سنعوود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مـسـ منـ الجنـونــ ،،*
*اااهـ منهـ ومايحتويهـ ،،*
*احرفـ تراقصتـ بينـ اضلاعـ قلبي الولهانـ ،،*
*وعانقتــ عشقي المكــنونــ ،،*
*دموعي الغاليـهـ ...*
*كلماتــ تزينتـ بدفء الاحساســ،،*
*انامـلـ رقيقهـ خطتـ الابداع هنـا،،*
*سلمتي عـزيزتي ع جنونــ العشقـ،،*
*بانتظـــار المســ المجنونــ،،*
*وسنعود حتى نبحر بين احرفكــِ،،*
*ادامكـِ الله بعينهـ،،*
*ارق التحايــــــــــاآآآ،،*
*شــــــــــــــذى ؛؛*

----------


## ضياء

*ليلٌ ،،،*
*قمرٌ ،،،*
*حبٌ ،،،*
*عشقٌ ،،،*
*ضراوة ،،،*
*إحتباس ،،،*
*تنفس ،،،*
*بكاء ،،،*
*كبوة ،،،*

*ولكِ انى شئتِ من طقوس جنونكِ الاخضر ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *رااااائع ماخطتهُ أناملك..*
> 
> *تتراقص كلماتك الرائعة لتنسج أجمل الأحاسيس*
> *حس راااائع..واسلوب جميل في رسم الكلمات..صدقاً*
> *راااق لي كثيراً ذلك الجنون الذي تحدثتيه..*
> *ابداع نتعطش له*
> *كل الشُكر لكِ..* 
> *دمتِ في حفظ الله ورعايته*
> *مـح ـبتي وموووودتـي*



 *هنآ لـآ روع ـة سوى ،.*
*روع ـة أروآح ـكم ،.*
*و لـآ ج ـمآل سوى ج ـمآل إطلـآلتكم ،.*
*looovely ،.*
*ج ـزيل شُكري لـ ج ـميل توقفكِ ،.*
*ح ـضور أشع ـرني بـ الفخ ـر ،.*
*لـآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> هنا انا توقفت ..واطلت المكووووث 
> 
> جذبتني حروووفك غاااليتي ياكل لحساااس 
> فوجئت بكلماااات تشابه الموسيقى الهادئه 
> قرات دفء مشاااعرك 
> بجد اعجبني الابحااار بين معزوووفتك 
> كلمااات تدخل القلب بدون استئذاااان
> غاااليتي ..دمتِ ودااام ابداااع وتميز قلمك الراااقي
> 
> تقبلي تحياااتي ومودتـــــي..




 
*سـ أكون ح ـتماً بـ وج ـودكم ،.*
*فقط ،.*
*لـآ تح ـرموني سع ـآدة إلتقآئي بكم ،.*
*و أفيضو ع ـليّ من ع ـطآئكم ،.*
*فرح ،.*
*ح ـضور أشهى من التوت ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً لكِ ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> بالفعل كلماات لها نبض حيي
> واحااسيس مفعمه 
> ودووق رفييع
> هكذا عرفنا نور ــ واحسااس 
> دمتم وداام نزف قلمكم 
> وحتما سنعوود



 
*كُل مآ أسلفت ،.*
*لـآ يكون إلـآ بكم ،.*
*صدقني ،.*
*قُ ـمي << لستُ أع ـرفكم إلـآ كذآلك  ،.*
*يروقني وج ـودكم ،.*
*و يدفع ـني لـ المزيد ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً لك ،.*
*لـآ ع ــــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *مـسـ منـ الجنـونــ ،،*
> *اااهـ منهـ ومايحتويهـ ،،*
> *احرفـ تراقصتـ بينـ اضلاعـ قلبي الولهانـ ،،*
> *وعانقتــ عشقي المكــنونــ ،،*
> *دموعي الغاليـهـ ...*
> *كلماتــ تزينتـ بدفء الاحساســ،،*
> *انامـلـ رقيقهـ خطتـ الابداع هنـا،،*
> *سلمتي عـزيزتي ع جنونــ العشقـ،،*
> *بانتظـــار المســ المجنونــ،،*
> ...



 *وآآآآآو ،.*
*مرح ـباً بكِ يآ أدمع ـي النقيه ،.*
*أشتقتكِ كثيراً أُقسم ،.*
*آهـ من أح ـرفكِ و مآ صنع ـت بي ،.*
*أع ـآدت إليّ شيء من كينونتي ،.*
*و بهآ ع ـآد الج ـنون لـ يستوطنني ،.*
*كوني بـ قربي ،.*
*و أرزقيني طُهر روح ـكِ ،.*
*رفيقة أدمع ـي ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً لكِ ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *ليلٌ ،،،*
> 
> *قمرٌ ،،،*
> *حبٌ ،،،*
> *عشقٌ ،،،*
> *ضراوة ،،،*
> *إحتباس ،،،*
> *تنفس ،،،*
> *بكاء ،،،*
> ...



 
*و كل ذآك لـآ يكون ،.*
*دون دع ـمكم ،.*
*و روع ـة ح ـضوركم ،.*
*ضيآء ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً لك ،.*
*بـ مذآق الرُمآن كآن طع ـم أح ـرفك ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*هنآك شيء يستع ـصي عليّ شرح ـه ،.*
*و يأبى إلـآ أن يكون ،.*
*و لك سلـآماً أخ ـضر ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*<~ ،.*
*ع ـلى ضوء شمع ـةٌ ،.*
*يسألهآ ..!**،،، {* 
*مُرتمية في أح ـضآنه ،.*
*و تهتك أنآملهُ عُ ـذرية خُ ـصلـآتهآ ،.*
*يلثُمهآ قبلـاً ،.*
*و يبآشرهآ بـ سؤآل غ ـريب ..!*
*كـ غ ـرآبته ،.*
*تُح ـبين ..!*
*<~ ،.*
*قآلت لـآ ،.*
*،،، {*
*يلُف عُ ـنقهآ بـ يديه ،.*
*و يُح ـدق في مُقلتيهآ ،.*
*لـ تسقط شُع ـيرآت خج ـلهآ ،.*
*و تُخ ـفي بريق عينيهآ ،.*
*يُع ـيد طرح سؤآله و يُبع ـدهآ،.*
*تُح ـبين ،.* 
*<~ ،.*
*أج ـآبته ،.*
*لـآ و أخ ـتبئت مج ـدداً ،.*
*بين ضلع ـيه ،.*
*تخ ـآف أن يطآلهآ لهيب ع ـينيه ،.**} ،،،*
*أرآهـ و قد تشبع غ ـضباً ،.*
*أنتفخ ـت أودآج ـه ،.*
*و أح ـمرت ع ـينيه ،.*
*أستلقى ع ـلى فرآشه ،.*
*و أطلق زفرة مُح ـرقة ،.*
*و نح ـوهآ وج ـه يديه ،.*
*و أع ـآد السؤآل ،.*
*تُح ـبين ..!*
*<~ ،.*
*قآلت لـآ ،.*
*فقط ،.*
*أتنفسُ أح ـدهم ع ـشقاً ،.**أخ ـذهآ إليه ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*هنآ تلفظت شمع ـة الح ـب أنفآسهآ ،.*
*و أح ـتوآهمآ الضلآم ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*و سـ أع ـووود ،.*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *<~ ،.*
> 
> *ع ـلى ضوء شمع ـةٌ ،.*
> *يسألهآ ..!*
> *،،، {* 
> *} ،،*
> *<~ ،.*
> *قآلت لـآ ،.*
> *فقط ،.*
> ...



 
عندماا عنونتك هذه الصفحه 
بمسس من!!!
بالفعل هي كذاالك ولكن
بفنوون
للدمووع احسااس
تفننتم في هذا المس وتفااعلت الكلماات طوعا
لكم وكل ذلك لان القلم اصاابه مس من ،،،
راائع جدا هذا الاسلووب 
*(هنآ تلفظت شمع ـة الح ـب أنفآسهآ ،.*
*و أح ـتوآهمآ الضلآم ،.)*
*ونحن ايضا سنعوود*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرح ـباً قُ ـمي ،.*




> عندماا عنونتك هذه الصفحه 
> 
> بمسس من!!!
> بالفعل هي كذاالك ولكن
> بفنوون
> للدمووع احسااس
> تفننتم في هذا المس وتفااعلت الكلماات طوعا
> لكم وكل ذلك لان القلم اصاابه مس من ،،،
> راائع جدا هذا الاسلووب 
> ...



*شُكراً شُكراً شُكراً قُ ـمي ،.*
*لـ إح ـيآئك مُتصفح ـي ،.*
*و هآ أنآ ذآ أع ـود ،.*
*فقط ،.*
*من أج ـل من أح ـب تقآطر الج ـنوني ،.*
*من بين أنآملي ،.*
*ممتنتاً بـ ح ـجم الكون ،.*
*لك ،.*
*لـآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*فِكرٌ و فِكر ،.*  
*،،، {*
*هو ...!* 
*بآرع في صيآغة الج ـنون ،.*
*مآهرٌ في إستخ ـلـآص مكنونآت النفوس ،.*
*يأخ ـذُنهآ إليه دونمآ شعور ،.*
*لـ يُخ ـلفهآ بعده ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*أُنثى تستج ـديه أن يعود ،.* 

*،،، {* 
*هي ...!*
*فآرهة في بعثرة الح ـروف ،.* 
*ترسمه على ح ـدود أج ـفآنهآ دون قيود ،.*
*تسح ـره بـ عطرهآ المعود ،.*
*لـ يركع أمآمهآ ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*طفلٌ يرج ـوهآ القبول ،.* 

* } ،،،* 
*هو ...!* 
*يهوى البح ـث بين أنقآب الـأمور ،.*
*هي ...!*
*تبح ـث عن المنطق فيمآ يقول ،.*
*هو ...!*
*يستمتع في الشرح و التفسير ،.*
*هي ...!*
*تشعر بـ السأم من ذآت الح ـديث المعهود ،.*
*هو ...!* 
*يُسآفر متعمداً بـ أفكآره دونهآ ،.*
*هي ...!*
*تثور ،.*
*هو ...!*
*يضح ـك ،.*
*هي ...!*
*تُفضل السكوت ،.* 

*،،، {* 
*ح ـكآية فِكر ينطوي في بوآطنه فِكر ،.*
*و يتقلب بين ثنآيهمآ فِكر أخ ـر ،.*
*و يمتزج بهم فِكر و فكِر و فِكر ،.*

----------


## ضياء

*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*لـ الجنـون بوح ، خلاب ،،،*
*نمارسهُ لنشي بمكنونات النفوس ،،،*
*طـريق واسع ، تقودنا للعثور على لذة ،،،*
*معبر رغم الوعرة فيه ، إلا انهُ يكون دافق ،،،*


*ما أجمل العودة ، البنفسجية ،،،*

----------

